# Equipment: 2nd Master Bedroom



## Red Z (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a dedicated home theater room and three additional surround sound systems in the living room, the master bedroom, and our second master bedroom. Each system is set up differently and with different equipment. We are just now upgrading to Bluray in all of the systems I will list the equipment on seperate posts.



The second master bedroom is where the in-laws stay. A system for them has to be as simple (automatic) as possible. The Monster remote is extremely nice for them in this way as it eliminates the clutter and lets them select "activities" of what they want to do. It then automatically turns on the appropriate equipment and sets all of the inputs. 

2nd Master Bedroom:
Toshiba 32LV67U Regza 1080i Television w/built-in DVD
Sony STR-DG720 AV Receiver
Sony BDP-S350 Bluray DVD player
Proficient Built-in 7.1 speaker system
Monster AVL 300 Programable remote control


----------

